

Developer Lorem Ipsum - AndrewVos
http://developerloremipsum.com/

======
glimcat
I still like SCIgen.

<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>

------
adsrikanth
I thought developer ipsum would be text and 'random code' in various languages

~~~
jawher
Yep, I was expecting something like:

class Lorem(val ipsum: Dolor) extends Sit {

    
    
      def amet(consectetur: Adipisicing) : Elit = sed.do((eiusmod: tempor) => incididunt)
    
    }

------
someone13
I've heard a manager use one of the sentences here :-(

Small technical question, actually. How is this generated? I'm assuming Markov
chains, but if you wrote it, more info would be appreciated!

P.S. Everyone who didn't do this already - refresh the page.

~~~
moeffju
Looks more like a simple grammar to me. Fun.

~~~
Cushman
[Determiner] [Noun] [Verb] [Preposition] [Determiner] [Noun].

"Simple" might be giving it a little too much credit.

------
cefarix
I read it all.

If you start chanting it, it has a relaxing, self-hypnotic cadence to it, and
afterwards you've found the solution to last week's bug.

Btw, do these statements have a hidden meaning: "Some HTML compiled up the
SOAP." "A XP interpreted down the JavaScript."

~~~
cefarix
And... I just refreshed the page.

------
hxa7241
Surely something more like:

    
    
       int lorem( char* ipsum, int  dolor )
       {
          float amet = 0.0;
    
          for( int i = 0;  i < eiusmod;  ++i )
          {
             int consectetur = adipisicing( amet );
             tempor[ i ] += elit;
          }
    
          return sed * eiusmod;
       }
    

(-- variable names in latin: there's something to win friends and influence
people.)

------
skrebbel
Isn't the whole point of Lorem Ipsum to move the reader's attention _away_
from the text? This text does precisely the opposite.

------
telstar
Something similar here, but command-line only and you need to give it sample
input first, so not as useful: <https://github.com/ppearson/paragen>

------
jodrellblank
Oh dreadful, it's like reading an Enterprise solution deployment whitepaper.

------
en1ma
Lol. Was surprised to see kanban sprinkled in random places. Nice touch.

------
ville
How about generating some powerpoint slides with this?

~~~
AndrewVos
When I first thought of the idea I was seriously going to have my CV auto
generated and see if any recruiters contacted me.

------
troels
Nearly all the sentences have "some" in them.

~~~
aw3c2
Yeah, some more words for that function would be nice.

Some suggestions: specific, designated, compiled, selected, verified,
established, elected, exclusive, assorted

~~~
AndrewVos
Done! Thanks.

------
josscrowcroft
That is awesome!!

------
Kwpolska
Am I the only person who expected something like that?

    
    
        #include <stdio.h>
        void main() {
            printf("Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet...");
        }

------
bauchidgw
Selected DSL rebased on verified evangelist. Established TFS time boxed up any
SOLID. Any distributed interpreted until elected JSON. Verified debugger
interpreted around verified evangelist. Designated SOLID debugged except a
evangelist. A agile time boxed beside compiled XP. One distributed time boxed
without verified distributed. Compiled SQL time boxed on established pomodoro.
Selected DBA synergised after the iteration. Selected recursive time boxed
before any SOAP. Designated DSL compiled below the XP.

